# SHOT THROUGH THE HEART (Movie Review)



## Danjanou (6 May 2003)

*Plot Details: This opinion reveals major details about the movie‘s plot. * 

*Shot Through The Heart* is a powerful and moving tale of the effect of war on friendship and how friendship can in turn affect combatants. Set in Sarajevo in 1992 at the start of the Bosnia War it is based on a supposed true story of a duel between two snipers, one Serbian, one Croatian, and both long time friends. 

The principles are Linus Roache and Vincent Perez in understated but well acted roles. They are life long friends and competitors. Both had planned to represent Yugoslavia in the 1992 Olympic games. Alas as there is no longer a Yugoslavia, their dreams are dashed. Both Roach the dedicated family man and Perez the single ladies man still plan to attend the games at least as spectators and the encroaching conflict does not appear to darken their friendship. 

War does come to Sarajevo and Perez is called up to serve in the Bosnian Serb military. Because of his expertise he is placed in charge of a sniper school, training young men and woman who are soon practicing their trade on the streets of war torn Sarajevo. In addition to just training his charges. He also begins to lead them in missions. 

Despite his new situation and that of the collapsing country around him, he still tries to remain friends with Roache and his family. He even tries to arrange safe passage for them out of the besieged city. 

Roache tries to avoid the conflict, even while his business, family, and city collapse around him. Finally a personal tragedy forces him to take up arms. He is eventually assigned, because of his skills, to hunt down and kill a Serbian sniper who is terrorizing a neighbourhood. 

Roach begins to methodically plan and stalk his target. Along the way he soon realizes that his quarry is Perez his old friend and teammate. 

The duel between the two is tense and well filmed, as is the whole movie. The scenes of war-tom Sarajevo are realistic. So much so that one almost feels they are watching CNN rather than a movie. 

There are some very powerful and yet poignant scenes, a young girl‘s birthday party in a bomb-damaged apartment, burials under fire, and a sense of how much the human spirit can and has endured. 

Be warned there are also some very disturbing and graphic scenes of ethnic cleansing, other atrocities and innocent civilians including children being gunned down in the street. 

*Shot Through the Heart*, like a similar film *Welcome to Sarajevo* did not enjoy a wide release in North America, and that is a shame. It is a powerful statement, not only on the war in the Balkans, but on war and human nature in general.


----------



## Pikache (7 May 2003)

Excellent movie. Saw this last summer up in Meaford.

Also see Before the Rain, I think the title is, about same theme sorta. Ethnic conflict and stuff.


----------



## rolandstrong (21 May 2003)

Any idea where you can find these movies? Our typical Rogers and Blockbuster doesn‘t carry them around me. I am having a hard time finding them (like my books!)

The other movie I was curious about is bravo Two Zero...based on the book starring Sean Bean. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Danjanou (21 May 2003)

Roland, I first saw it on TMN, but I‘ve also seen copies floating around some video stores in Toronto. I presume that it should be somewhere in Vancouver although I doubt it in Gibsons. (BTW I admire your dedication that is one long commute, and I thought coming from North Van was long)

I‘ve seen Bravo Two Zero for sale on both Amazon and HMV‘s web sites in DVD.


----------



## rolandstrong (21 May 2003)

Thanks Danjanou.

Cheers


----------

